# Σωστός τονισμός της γενικής πληθυντικού



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2008)

Διάβασα χτες στα ΝΕΑ "των πλημμύρων". Συνέχεια διαβάζουμε λάθος τονισμένες γενικές πληθυντικού, όπως των αυτόπτων (sic) μαρτύρων και διάφορα τέτοια. 

Δεν το αναφέρω όμως για να γίνεται συζήτηση. Ρωτάω τη γνώμη σας:
Μεταφράζω την Τίνκερ Μπελ. Όλη η ταινία από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος μιλάει για τις νεράιδες, των.... νεράιδων ή νεραϊδών; Το σωστό είναι το δεύτερο, έλα, όμως, που δεν το βλέπεις πουθενά. Τι κάνω εγώ;

Νεραϊδών, 704, από τα οποία τα δύο είναι δικά μου.
Νεράιδων, 5550.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 14, 2008)

Το σωστό είναι να μην υπάρχουν γενικές πληθυντικού θηλυκών!

Βρες τρόπους να τις εξαφανίσεις!


----------



## sarant (Aug 14, 2008)

Το θέμα είναι ότι σε πολλές "άκομψες" γενικές πληθυντικού, ο "λαθεμένος" τύπος δηλ. με ανεβασμένο τον τόνο είναι κάπως πιο ανεκτός από τον "σωστό" (τόνος στη λήγουσα). Βέβαια, ο Κόμης έχει δίκιο -το καλύτερο είναι να μην πεις ούτε το χτενισμένο τέρας (π.χ. των ζελεδομπουκιτσών) ούτε το αχτένιστο (ζελεδομπουκίτσων, έχει γραφτεί και δη σε επίσημο κείμενο), αλλά να τ' αποφύγεις.

(Θυμάμαι όμως και τον Μακρυγιάννη που έγραφε 'των Φαναριώτων')


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2008)

Είναι εντελώς αδύνατο να το αποφύγω. Αρκεί να σου πω ότι το Pixie Hollow έχει ήδη αποδοθεί σε μεταφράσεις βιβλίων ως "Καταφύγιο Νεραϊδων", αφήνω σ' εσένα την επιλογή της θέσης του τόνου. 
Εγώ είχα προτείνει τον τίτλο "Νεραϊδοκοιλάδα" που δεν περιείχε κανένα δίλημμα, αλλά με είχαν προλάβει ήδη, δυστυχώς.

Τι προτείνεις, λοιπόν;


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2008)

Εγώ, όπως ξέρετε, δεν συμφωνώ με το να κουλαίνουμε μόνοι μας τη γλώσσα. Γράφουν κάποια λεξικά στο _νεράιδα_: «χωρίς γενική πληθυντικού». Άλλα το κλίνουν και δίνουν το «νεραϊδών». Και στη διαδικτυακή χρήση (με την ξεχωριστή της ταυτότητα) βρίσκουμε (τουλάχιστον) τετραπλάσια «νεράιδων», «λάθος»που εξηγείται. Προς τα εκεί πάει το πράγμα, αυτό λέει η δική μου όσφρηση. Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με τον άλλο κανόνα που λέει «δεν προκαλούμε τις ευαισθησίες των αναγνωστών», ο σιγουρατζής αποφεύγει κάποιες γενικές και δεν το παίζει ούτε Σκαρίμπας ούτε Μακρυγιάννης.

Είσαι διατεθειμένη να δεχτείς και να υποστηρίξεις τη λογική του λάθους; Προχώρα στο «νεράιδων».


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> Είσαι διατεθειμένη να δεχτείς και να υποστηρίξεις τη λογική του λάθους; Προχώρα στο «νεράιδων».



Ας πούμε ότι δέχομαι τη λογική του λάθους. Τι θα πει "να την υποστηρίξω"; Η ταινία θα βγει στο DVD με το όνομά μου αποκάτω και τα κακεντρεχή σχόλια από όποιον δεν δέχεται αυτή τη λογική, μπορεί να τα δούμε σε καμιά στήλη εφημερίδας ή στο Διαδίκτυο, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορώ να μπαίνω στη διαδικασία να υποστηρίζω τη λογική της επιλογής μου.


----------



## anef (Aug 14, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, νομίζω αρνητικά σχόλια μπορεί να βρεις μπροστά σου και αν βάλεις 'νεραϊδών', γιατί βρομάει αρχαΐλα από χιλιόμετρα:) 
Εξάλλου, τις ευαισθησίες των αναγνωστών που λέει ο Νίκελ, εν μέρει εμείς τις διαμορφώνουμε και τις τροφοδοτούμε. 
Βέβαια υποθέτω για σένα το δίλημμα παραμένει.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2008)

Τότε, κι ο συντάκτης των ΝΕΩΝ που έγραψε "πλημμύρων" ή ο άλλος που γράφει "αυτόπτων", μπορεί να πει ότι το "πλημμυρών" και το "αυτοπτών" βρωμάνε αρχαΐλα.
Και ο συντάκτης ενός άλλου εντύπου, δεν θυμάμαι τώρα, που έγραψε "τον διευθύνων σύμβουλο" μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι η γραμματική εξελίσσεται και το άκλιτο είναι πιο τρέντι.
Εννοώ ότι θα προτιμούσα να μου πουν ως επιχείρημα ότι το λαθεμένο είναι πιο εύηχο, παρά ότι το σωστό βρωμάει αρχαΐλα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 14, 2008)

[Σατανικά γέλια]

Ετοιμάζομαι για κακεντρεχή σχόλια έτσι κι αλλιώς... ΧΕΧΕΧΕ.

(Δεν είναι κούλαμα της γλώσσας, Νίκελ. Πλαστική επέμβαση είναι, για την αφαίρεση ακαλαίσθητων όγκων ).


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2008)

Δεν θα φλυαρήσω τώρα (έχουμε και μπάσκετ), αλλά το θεωρώ λογικό να απλοποιείται η νεράιδα προς το κλιτικό πρότυπο της αγελάδας. Θα τα βλέπουμε αυτά να συμβαίνουν συνέχεια με τη γενική πληθυντικού των θηλυκών καθώς θα εκδημοτικίζεται η γλώσσα (ενώ αυτοί που θα θέλουν να κρατήσουν κόντρα, δεν αποκλείεται δίπλα στα «*εξ απήνης» να μας σερβίρουν και «των *αγελαδών»).


----------



## anef (Aug 14, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Τότε, κι ο συντάκτης των ΝΕΩΝ που έγραψε "πλημμύρων" ή ο άλλος που γράφει "αυτόπτων", μπορεί να πει ότι το "πλημμυρών" και το "αυτοπτών" βρωμάνε αρχαΐλα.
> Και ο συντάκτης ενός άλλου εντύπου, δεν θυμάμαι τώρα, που έγραψε "τον διευθύνων σύμβουλο" μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι η γραμματική εξελίσσεται και το άκλιτο είναι πιο τρέντι.
> Εννοώ ότι θα προτιμούσα να μου πουν ως επιχείρημα ότι το λαθεμένο είναι πιο εύηχο, παρά ότι το σωστό βρωμάει αρχαΐλα.



Μα το εύηχο ή μη εύηχο δεν είναι θέμα αισθητικής φαντάζομαι: για κάποιο λόγο είναι 'εύηχο' ή δεν είναι. Εδώ, στο ρέτζιστερ που έχεις, κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι εντελώς ακατάλληλο το 'νεραιδών'. Η συγκεκριμένη λέξη δεν ξέρω αν χωράει και σε άλλο ρέτζιστερ, προσπαθώ να τη φανταστώ στις ειδήσεις να τη λέει ο Χατζηνικολάου, αλλά δεν μου κάθεται...
Το 'βρομάει αρχαΐλα' λοιπόν ήταν μια απόπειρα να το πω όλο αυτό γρήγορα και παραστατικά, σόρυ αν απέτυχα...


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> ...(ενώ αυτοί που θα θέλουν να κρατήσουν κόντρα, δεν αποκλείεται δίπλα στα «*εξ απήνης» να μας σερβίρουν και «των *αγελαδών»).



Μια παρένθεση και συγγνώμη κιόλας: δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ζήτημα κόντρας, απλά σύγχυσης και προβληματισμού αν αυτό το χρόνο μαζί με το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, θα αλλάξει και η ορθογραφία, οι τόνοι και τα σχετικά...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 24, 2010)

Προσπαθώ να βρω άκρη στο εξής θέμα: άθεων ή αθέων? Σύμφωνα με τα όσα λέγονται εδώ, αλλά και με αυτά που διαβάζω στη γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη, καθώς και στο translatum, όταν η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται ως επίθετο το σωστό ειναι άθεων, ενώ όταν χρησιμοποιείται ως ουσιαστικό, το σωστό είναι αθέων.

Έλα όμως που το ρημάδι βρωμάει βρωμάει αρχαϊλα, όπως ειπώθηκε ήδη για ορισμένα άλλα? Άσε που εγώ έχω κι ένα επιπλέον θέμα: όταν είναι επίθετο θα λέμε άθεων και όταν είναι ουσιαστικό αθέων? Ίσως ακούγεται αφελές αυτό, αλλά δεν είναι λίγο αλλόκοτο? Η ίδια λέξη είναι στο κάτω-κάτω. Εγώ θα περίμενα μια λογική του τύπου "όταν η παραλήγουσα είναι μακρά" ή κάτι άλλο παρόμοιο, όχι ανάλογα με το τι μέρος του λόγου είναι.

Και το θέμα με καίει, διότι μόλις ιδρύσαμε την Ένωση Άθεων (sic) και ετοιμάζουμε το site να βγει στον αέρα, οπότε πρέπει να ξέρω άμεσα αν θα είμαστε ένωση άθεων ή αθέων.

Μπορώ βέβαια να το βάλω με κεφαλαία και να το παρακάμψω, όμως πώς θα το προφέρει ο έκθαμβος εκφωνητής στις ειδήσεις όταν ανακοινώσει στο πανελλήνιο την ίδρυσή μας?


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2010)

Αυτά θα τυραννούν πολλούς για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα. Στα νέα ελληνικά δεν έχουμε μακρά να πρέπει να κατεβάσουμε τον τόνο. Από συνήθεια τον κατεβάζουμε, όπως όταν λέμε _τέλεια συνταγή_ και _Βάλε τελεία_. Η τάση, όπως φαίνεται από τα επίθετα, είναι να μην τον πηγαινοφέρνουμε τον τόνο. Θα έρθει ίσως και η μέρα που όλοι θα λέμε _των άνθρωπων_. Όπως είπα, αφού λέμε _ο άνθρωπος_, από συνήθεια κατεβάζουμε τον τόνο και λέμε _του ανθρώπου, των ανθρώπων, τους ανθρώπους_. Ας σκεφτούμε πόσοι πια λένε _του άνθρωπου, τους άνθρωπους, των άνθρωπων_. Διαφορετικά τα ποσοστά, αλλά ίδια η τάση.

Οι άθεοι θα πρέπει να δείχνουν τις αυριανές τάσεις. Να γίνετε _*Ένωση των άθεων*_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2010)

Τι θα είσαστε; Ένωση αντίχριστων ή Ένωση αντιχρίστων; Ε, τόνισε αναλόγως....


----------



## sarant (Jul 24, 2010)

Κι εγώ θα συμφωνούσα με τον Νίκελ, ή Ένωση των άθεων, ή Ένωση αθέων. Παρόλο καθαρευουσιάνικο, το "αθέων" μ' αρέσει, ίσως επειδή υπάρχει και ο λαϊκός τύπος "αθέοι", για να θυμίσω τον Βάρναλη:
Εξω ο κοσμάκης φώναζε πεινάμε τέτοιες μέρες
γερόντοι και γερόντισσες παιδάκια και μητέρες
κι οι των επίγειων αγαθών σφιχτοί νοικοκυραίοι
ανοίξαν τα παράθυρα και κράξαν, είστε αθέοι! [και όχι 'είστε άθεοι' που το υπερδιορθώνουν σήμερα]


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2010)

sarant said:


> κι οι των επίγειων αγαθών σφιχτοί νοικοκυραίοι
> ανοίξαν τα παράθυρα και κράξαν, είστε αθέοι! [και όχι 'είστε άθεοι' που το υπερδιορθώνουν σήμερα]


Ε, ναι, αλλά χίλιες φορές καλύτερα _αθέοι_ (όταν υπάρχουν και οι... _Πανθέοι _:) ) παρά προπαροξύτονοι νοικοκυραίοι! :) :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 24, 2010)

Τους Πανθέους είχα κι εγώ για πρότυπο 

Για τους αντίχριστους θα το συζητήσουμε στην επόμενη συνεδρίαση  

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά (αν κι έμεινα με το δίλημμα). Θα τα μεταφέρω στην ομάδα και θα προτείνω το Ένωση Αθέων.


----------



## tsiros (Jul 27, 2010)

γράψτε το με κεφαλαία, κι' όταν σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση βλέπετε ..

αφήστε το να πλανάται.


----------



## tsiros (Jul 28, 2010)

φαίνεται ότι προκρίθηκε η προπαροξύτονη εκδοχή.

και ορθώς, γιατί η σημασία δίδεται στο α (το στερητικόν).

στο σάιτ, πρόσεξα μιά "ένωση προσώπων" και κάποια "επιδίωξη σκοπών" σύν ένα "άρθρο αθεϊστικού ενδιαφέροντος"

Στούς αντίχριστους ταιριάζει το "των αντίχριστων" διότι η σημασία πρέπει να δοθεί στο αντί.
Ετσι θά 'ναι πιό πολύ αντίχριστοι.

έχει κάποια γλώσσα αντίστοιχο του "άθεος";
Βρε μπάς κι είναι δική μας εφεύρεση;


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2010)

_Tων *ά*θεων_ και _των *αντί*χριστων_, για να δίνουμε έμφαση στην άρνηση. Καλό το επιχείρημα, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί.

Καλό και το αντεπιχείρημα («ένωση προσώπων» — τα άλλα δεν ξέρω πού κολλάνε). Η διαφορά είναι ότι το _πρόσωπο_ δεν είναι επίθετο ώστε να έχει προηγηθεί ιστορία αρκετών χρόνων όπου ο τόνος δεν ανεβοκατεβαίνει. Εκεί, στα ουσιαστικά, η συνήθεια (και επιμένω ότι πρόκειται πλέον απλώς για συνήθεια το ότι λέμε _τα πρόσωπα - των προσώπων_· τώρα που δεν έχουμε βραχέα και μακρά δεν υπάρχει πρακτικό αντίκρισμα) είναι πολύ πιο ισχυρή από ό,τι είναι στα επίθετα και τα ουσιαστικοποιημένα επίθετα. Δείτε, π.χ., πόσοι λένε «άγνωστων που».

Την ερώτηση για τους _άθεους_ στις άλλες γλώσσες δεν την κατάλαβα. Στα αγγλικά πάντως υπάρχει _godless_ και, για τον _αθεϊστή_, υπάρχει _atheist_.

....................................................................................................
Νήμα για τις αποδόσεις τού *άθεος* σε άλλες γλώσσες:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6709


----------



## tsiros (Jul 29, 2010)

Δούλευα σ' ένα εργοστάσιο που είχε πάρα πολύ θόρυβο.
Οι συνάδελφοι μου 'παν ότι θα το συνηθίσω.
Πράγματι μετά από καιρό, έπαψε να μ' ενοχλεί. Είχα συνηθίσει !
Ο γιατρός όμως είπε οτι είχα κουφαθεί.

μου το θύμισε η συνήθεια που αναφέρεις.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2010)

tsiros said:


> Δούλευα σ' ένα εργοστάσιο που είχε πάρα πολύ θόρυβο.
> Οι συνάδελφοι μου 'παν ότι θα το συνηθίσω.
> Πράγματι μετά από καιρό, έπαψε να μ' ενοχλεί. Είχα συνηθίσει !
> Ο γιατρός όμως είπε οτι είχα κουφαθεί.
> ...


Πείτε μου αν θέλετε να κάνουμε ανταλλαγή επιχειρημάτων ή σοφιστειών, ώστε να οπλιστώ με την κατάλληλη φαρέτρα, προς χάριν των αναγνωστών και μόνο. Προφανώς τα επιχειρήματα, όταν έχουν ουσία και ενδιαφέρον, πλουτίζουν το νήμα και τον αναγνώστη. Η ανταλλαγή σοφιστειών και ειρωνειών θα μας δροσίσει όλους μέσα στη ζέστη. Χρήσιμα και τα δύο, αρκεί να συντονιστούμε. Διότι δεν είναι ωραίο ο ένας να (πιστεύει ότι) επιχειρηματολογεί και ο άλλος να (πιστεύει ότι) λέει πράγματα έξυπνα μεν, αλλά συχνά ακατανόητα ή άσχετα με το θέμα: είναι σαν να παίζει ο ένας πινγκ πονγκ και ο άλλος μπάντμιντον, σίγουρα όχι το ίδιο παιχνίδι.


----------



## tsiros (Jul 29, 2010)

επειδή θά 'μαι μεγαλύτερος τουλάχιστον κατά είκοσι χρόνια,
και πιθανόν να μήν το ξέρεις,

τω καιρώ εκείνω, όταν το παιδί έλεγε "εσύ" ή "εσείς" ή "εχθές", τρέχανε να του βάλουν πιπέρι στο στόμα για να μήν το ξαναπεί. Περί συνηθείας ο λόγος.

Και οι μεγάλοι άνθρωποι, που θά 'χαν δεν θά 'χαν τελειώσει δημοτικό, ντρέπονταν να μιλήσουν -για γράψιμο δεν το συζητώ- εκτός του κύκλου των, μήπως και πούν κάτι που θ' αποδείκνυε την αγραμματοσύνη τους. 

Τώρα "οι πολιτικές", "οι πρακτικές" , "οι συμπεριφορές" και τα "σε εξέλιξη", σφυρίζουν πάνω από το κεφάλι μου.

Γι αυτό τώρα έχω την εντύπωση ότι ξεσηκώθηκαν και οι πέτρες.
Συγγνώμην, ενδεχομένως έχω παραξενέψει.


----------

